# Mexico bow hunting.



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

I posted a listing in the classifieds for my Mexico lease. All the pics are from pop-up blinds if anyone is looking for a super bow lease.

Kenneth


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

i sure do LOVE me some Mexico Hunting and cant wait till this season especially after the rain they have been getting down there.......Good luck filling your lease.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Know what ya mean. We got 2.5 in. in January and Feb. 3.5 a couple of weeks ago and 1.5 a couple of days ago. It is gonna be a great quail and deer season.
All for a small fraction of the price in the states.
Good luck on your lease.


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

capt4fish said:


> Know what ya mean. We got 2.5 in. in January and Feb. 3.5 a couple of weeks ago and 1.5 a couple of days ago. It is gonna be a great quail and deer season.
> All for a small fraction of the price in the states.
> Good luck on your lease.


you to sir....i posted a video on here a month or so ago of my 151 4/8 go check it out and let me know what ya think.....not to bad for a main frame 8  and he took 3rd at Angadi and 2nd at Los Cazadores Mexico Archery


----------



## tailchaser25 (May 22, 2012)

*mexico lease*

Do you still have the mexico lease available?


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a couple of spots still available.


----------

